# Muffins? Anyone?



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

Someone on another thread was asking about chestnuts, and I came across this recipe from chestnutsonline.com.  It looks really good!  So, I thought I would start a muffin thread.  

APPLE-CHESTNUT MINI-MUFFINS

1 egg
1/2 C milk
1/4 C salad oil
1 C chestnuts (peeled and chopped fine)
1 med apple
1 1/2 C wheat flour
1/2 C sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
Topping:
1/3 C chestnuts (chopped fine)
1/2 C brown sugar

 Heat oven to 400 deg. F.  Spray 3 mini-muffin tins with Pam.  Beat egg, stir in milk, oil, chopped chestnuts, chopped apple.  Beat in remaining ingredients.  Make nutty topping by thoroughly mixing chopped chestnuts and brown sugar.  Set aside.  Fill muffin cups about 3/4 full.  Sprinkle about 1/2 tsp of topping on each.  Bake 20-25 minutes until a toothpick comes out clean.  Immediately remove from pans.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 6, 2004)

I have lots of muffin recipes. Here are some favorites.

Rum Raisin Muffins
1 c Raisins 
1 c Dark rum 
2 c Flour 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 1/2 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1/4 ts Salt 
1/4 ts Nutmeg 
3/4  Stick butter 
1 c Sour cream 
1  Egg 
3/4 ts Vanilla 

Preaheat oven to 375F
1.Soak raisins in rum overnight. Drain and reserve rum. 
2.Mix dry ingredients in a large bowl. Cut in butter until coarse meal. Mix in raisins. 
3.Whisk sour cream egg, vanilla and 1/4 c rum until smooth. Make a well in dry ingredients and pour in wet mixture. Mix until just combined.
4.Fill muffins tins 3/4 full and bake until browned on top, about 20 minutes. Remove from tins and cool on a wire rack. 

Peanut Butter Chip Muffins
1 1/2 c Flour 
1/3 c Sugar 
2 1/2 ts Baking powder 
1/4 ts Salt 
1/2 c Chunky peanut butter 
2 tb Butter 
2  Eggs, beaten 
3/4 c Milk 
1/2 c Peanut butter chips (can also use butterscotch or chocolate)

Preheat oven to 400F
1.In a medium bowl stir together the flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. With a pastry blender or fork, cut in the peanut butter and the butter till the mixture resembles coarse crumbs.
2.In a bowl combine the eggs and milk. Add all at once to flour mixture. Stir just until moistened. Batter should be lumpy. Fold in PB chips.
3.Grease muffin cups or line with papers. Fill 2/3 full, then bake for 15 minutes or until lightly golden. Remove from tin and cool on a wire rack. Remove from muffin cups. Cool.

Ice Cream Muffins (great for kids to 'create their own')
2 c  Self-rising flour
2 c  Ice cream, softened (any flavor)
1 Egg
2 tb Vegetable oil
1/2 Candies, nuts, dried fruit, chips (opt)

Preheat oven to 425F
1.Combine all ingredients in mixing bowl. Beat until smooth. Fold in extras if using.
2.Fill greased muffin cups 3/4 full. Bake for 20-22 minutes. Remove from tins and cool on a wire rack.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

wow, thanks kansas, they sound wonderful.. I'm going to tell crewsk about the icecream muffins..she is always looking for things to make with her kids.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

I found 'em Juliev! Thanks for thinking of me!   They all look good! Thanks kansasgirl!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

talk about quick crewsk!!!.. guess I don't have to tell ya now.. lol


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

This is one of my favorites from www.cooks.com

COFFEE CAKE MUFFINS      

1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. chopped nuts
2 tbsp. flour
2 tsp. cinnamon
2 tbsp. melted butter
1 1/2 c. sifted flour
1/2 c. sugar
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 c. shortening
1 egg, beaten
1/2 c. milk
Combine brown sugar, nuts, flour, cinnamon and melted butter. Set aside. Sift dry ingredients into a bowl. Cut in shortening. Combine egg and milk and add to flour mixture. Stir until just moistened. In a greased muffin tin, spoon small amount of batter, add layer of nut mixture, add more batter, and top with nut mixture. Repeat until 2/3 full. Bake at 375 degrees for 20 minutes. Makes 1 dozen.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 6, 2004)

here is one of my favs

Date Orange Muffins (Blender Method)
Makes 12 medium muffins

1 thin-skinned orange, cut into eight pieces, seeds removed.
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup chopped dates
1 egg
1/2 cup butter or margarine
1 3/4 cups all purpose flour
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 pinch salt
1 teaspoon powdered cloves

Place orange pieces (skin on) into the blender with the egg, buttermilk, dates and butter. 
Blend thoroughly until mixture is fairly smooth with flecks. Pour out into a mixing bowl.
In a separate mixing bowl, blend the remaining, dry ingredients.
Dump these into the orange mixture all at once and stir or fold gently with a wooden spoon or spatula only until dry ingredients have combined. Don't mind any lumps. 
Fill muffin tins to rim or just under, and bake at 400 F for 20 minutes. 
Let stand in pan for five minutes, then remove to wire racks for cooling.

Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's a few of mine:

CHOCOLATE MUFFINS

20 muffins

10 oz. bittersweet chocolate	
8 oz. unsweetened chocolate
1 ½ lb. unsalted butter		
3 ½ cups flour
4 ½  cups sugar
12 eggs

After muffins are chilled, preheat oven to 350; line muffin tins with papers.
Melt the two chocolates with the butter.  Cool slightly.  In large bowl, mix flour and sugar.  Whisk eggs into dry ingredients.  Pour chocolate into egg mixture and stir til well blended.  Chill at least 3 hours.    Scoop  ½ cup batter into each muffin cup; bake til tops puff and crackle; toothpick has moist but not wet crumbs clinging to it, about 20 minutes.  


DOUBLE MAPLE MUFFINS

makes 1 dozen

Cupcakes:
½  cup sugar		
5T butter	   
1tsp. vanilla
½ tsp. maple flavor  	
2 large eggs 	  
 1 ¼  cups flour
 1 ¼  tsp. bk.powder    
¼  tsp. salt  	    
¼  cup milk
¼  cup maple syrup

Preheat oven to 350; line muffin tins with paper cups.  Beat sugar, butter, vanilla, maple flavoring on med. speed til well blended; about 5 minutes.  Add eggs; Combine flour and dry ingredients; combine milk and maple syrup.  Add alternately to sugar mixture, beginning and ending with flour mixture.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Cool in pan 10 minutes in pan, then on rack.

Frosting:	
3T maple syrup	
2T butter	
½  tsp. vanilla
½  tsp maple flavor	
1 3/4 cups powdered sugar

Beat syrup,vanilla, flavoring, 1 minute; gradually add powdered sugar; beat well til blended.

NUTMEG GLAZED GINGERBREAD MUFFINS

makes 12

1 3/4 cups flour	
2tsp. baking powder		
1tsp. cinnamon
3/4tsp. ginger		
¼ tsp. baking soda		
1 beaten egg
2/3 cup milk		
¼ cup brown sugar		
¼ cup oil
¼  cup molasses

Grease 12 muffin cups and set aside.  Preheat oven to 400.

Stir together flour, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, and soda, in a medium mixing bowl.  Make a well and combine egg, milk, brown sugar, oil and molasses; add all at once to the dry mixture and stir just til moistened; batter will be lumpy. 
Spoon into prepared pans and bake about 20 minutes, til golden.  Cool for 5 minutes in pan; remove from pan and place on wire rack.  Drizzle with nutmeg glaze.

Nutmeg glaze:		
½ cup powdered sugar	
¼ tsp. nutmeg
2tsp. rum or apple cider, or as needed.

Mix all together and drizzle over muffins.


Num Num!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 8, 2004)

Rich Delicious Orange Tea Muffins
Yield: 8 – 9 large muffins

½ c Sugar,
2 t Baking powder,
½ t Salt
½ c Butter or margarine melted,
½ c Fresh orange juice
2 Eggs,
1 ½ c Flour,
Grated rind of 1 orange
For the topping:
Sugar cubes
Orange juice

Preheat oven to 375°F, then grease or spray muffin pans. Combine first 4 ingredients. Melt butter, take off heat and stir in orange juice, rind, and eggs. Beat.
Stir dry mix into wet mix and blend until just moistened. Spoon into pans, soak 1 sugar cube in orange juice for each muffin and place on top of batter. Bake for 15 – 20 minutes or until done.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 8, 2004)

wow.. all kinds of goodies!

Raisin Graham Muffins:

3/4 cup raisins
3/4 cup boiling water
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup graham cracker crumbs
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup whole wheat flour
3 tsp baking powder
3 tbsp oil
3 egg whites
1 tbsp sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Heat oven to 375°.  Line 12 muffin cups with paper baking cups and spray with nonstick cooking spray, or spray muffin cups.  In small bowl, combine raisins and boiling water; set aside.

Lightly spoon flour into measuring cup; level off.  In large bowl, combine graham cracker crumbs, all purpose flour, brown sugar, whole wheat flour and baking powder; mix well.

In med  bowl, combine milk, oil and egg whites; beat well.  Drain and discard water from raisins.  Add raisins to milk mixture.  Add to dry ingredients all at once; stir just until dry ingredients are moistened.  Spoon batter evenly into sprayed paper-lined cups.

In small bowl, combine sugar and cinnamon; mix well.  Sprinkle over muffin batter.  Bake for 14-18 min or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.  Cool a min; remove from pan.. serve warm.. makes 12 muffins.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 8, 2004)

Here are a couple more!  

Cinnamon-Crusted Apple Muffins:

1 pkg hot roll mix
1 cup water heated to 120-130°
2 tbsp butter, softened
1 egg
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1 cup apple pie filling
2 tbsp melted butter

In large bowl, combine flour mixture with yeast from foil packet; mix well.  Stir in hot water, softened butter and egg until dough pulls away from sides of bowl.

Turn dough out onto lightly floured surface.  With greased or floured hands, shape dough into a ball.  Knead dough 5 min until smooth, sprinkling with additional flour if necessary to reduce stickiness.  Cover dough with large bowl; let rest 5 min.

Spray 2 cookie sheets with nonstick cooking spray.  In small bowl, combine sugar and cinnamon; set aside.  Cut dough in 16 equal pieces.  Flatten each to form 4" round.  Top each with 1 tbsp of pie filling.  Pull up edges of dough around filling; pinch edges to seal.  Roll dough gently to form a ball.  Dip top half of each ball into melted butter, then roll in sugar mixture.  Place, cinnamon side up, on spray coated cookie sheets.  Cover loosely with spray-coated plastic wrap and cloth towel.  Let rise in warm place until ligh and doubled in size, 20-30 min.

Heat oven to 375°.  Uncover dough.  Bake 16-22 min or until ligh golden brown, switching rack positions of cookie sheets halfway through baking.  Remove from cookie sheets; cool ten min on wire rack.  Serve warm.. makes 16 muffins.

This next recipe would be good Thanksgiving morning, as you're getting prepped for turkey dinner!   

Cranberry Lemon Poppy Seed Muffins:

1 pkg Cranberry quick bread mix
2 tbsp poppy seed
2 tbsp grated lemon peel
1 1/4 cups skim milk
1 egg, slightly beaten
2 tbsp oil

Heat oven to 400°.  Spray 12 muffin cups with nonstick cooking spray, or line muffin cups with paper baking cups and spray them.

In large bowl, combine all ingredients; stir just until dry ingredients are moistened.  Spoon batter evenly in to muffin cups.

Bake for 18-22 min or until toothpick comes out clean when inserted in center.  Cool a min and remove from pan.. serve warm.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Some for the holidays!

Eggnog Muffins
2 c Flour 
2/3 c Sugar 
1 tb Baking powder 
1/2 ts Salt 
3/4 c Prepared eggnog 
1/2 c Dark rum 
5 tb Butter, melted 
1  Egg, beaten
1/2 ts Freshly grated nutmeg 

Preheat oven to 400F
1.Mix flour, sugar, baking powder and salt into large bowl. 
2.Stir eggnog, rum, butter, egg and nutmeg together. Add to dry ingredients, stirring just to combine.
3.Spoon into greased or papered muffin tin. Bake about 18-20 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.

Gingerbread Muffins
1 c Vegetable shortening 
1 c Sugar 
4 Eggs 
1 c Molasses 
1 c Sour cream 
4 c Whole wheat flour 
2 ts Baking soda 
1 ts Baking powder 
2 ts Ginger, ground 
1/4 ts Cinnamon 
1/4 ts Allspice 
1 c Raisins 
1 c Pecans, toasted, chopped

Preheat oven to 375F
1.Cream the shortening with the sugar until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. 
2.Add the molasses and sour cream. Combine the remaining ingredients and add to the sour cream mixture. Stir until just moistened and no flour streaks remain.
3.Spoon into greased or papered muffin tins, filling each cup 1/2 full. Bake for 12-15 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 9, 2004)

*Buttermilk Oatmeal Muffins*

1½ cups old fashioned rolled oats
1½ cups buttermilk
2 eggs
½ cup brown sugar
½ cup butter or margarine, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla
1½ cups flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Preheat oven to 400º F. Mix oats and buttermilk. Allow them to soak for 20 minutes. Combine eggs, brown sugar, butter, rolled oat mixture, and vanilla. In a smaller bowl combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and ground nutmeg. Combine the wet and dry mixtures and fold together gently until just mixed. Spoon into prepared pan. Bake for 20 minutes. Remove from pan and cool on rack. Makes 12.


*Mocha Almond*

2 teaspoons instant coffee
1 tablespoon hot water
1 egg
1/4 cup oil
1 cup milk
1 teaspoon orange or vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons cocoa
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup chopped or sliced almonds.

Preheat oven to 400º F. Dissolve coffee in hot water. Combine dissolved coffee, egg, oil, milk, and orange or vanilla extract in a large bowl. In a smaller bowl combine flour, sugar, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Combine wet and dry ingredients and fold together gently until just mixed. Spoon into prepared pan and sprinkle each top of muffin with almonds. Bake for 25 minutes.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 9, 2004)

Brown Sugar Muffins:

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup whole-wheat flour
3 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 egg slightly beaten
1/4 cup melted butter
3/4 cup milk

Heat oven to 400°.  Combine egg, butter, milk and brown sugar.  Sift together dry ingredients and add to liquids.  Stir only until moistened.  Grease bottoms or muffins cups and fil 2/3 full.  Bake for 20 min or until muffins are lightly browned or toothpick comes out clean.


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2004)

found a recipe for pumpkin muffins. 
i'll have to post it tomorrow cause 
i forgot it at work


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 9, 2004)

Middie, pumpkin muffins sound so good.

Banana-Strawberry  Muffins

2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup oil
2 eggs
2/3 cup mashed ripe bananas
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 2/3 cups all purpose or unbleached flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup finely chopped fresh strawberries

Heat oven to 375 degrees.  Line 12 muffin cups with paper baking cups.   In medium bowl, combine sugar, oil and eggs; blend well. Stir in bananas and vanilla.   Lightly spoon flour into measuring cup;  level off.  Add flour, baking soda and  salt to sugar mixture; stir just until combined.  Stir in strawberries.  Spoon batter evenly into paper-lined muffin cups.mmBake at 375 degrees for 17 to 21 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean .  Immediately remove from muffin pan.  Serve warm or cool.  Makes 12 muffins.


----------



## middie (Oct 10, 2004)

well sorry guys... got to work and somebody threw out the recipe
 :x


----------



## Juliev (Oct 11, 2004)

that's okay middie... it's the thought that counts!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 11, 2004)

I was just looking over all these wonderful recipes, and thought to myself - look out Dr. Atkins - this crew doesn't give a fig about 'low carbs'!


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 11, 2004)

for middie - here's a pumpkin muffin recipe for you!

BUTTERSCOTCH PUMPKIN MUFFINS

1-3/4 c flour, sifted 
1/2 c firmly packed light brown sugar 
1/2 c sugar 
1/2 tsp ground ginger 
1/2 tsp ground mace 
1 tsp cinnamon 
1/8 tsp baking soda 
1/4 tsp baking powder 
1/4 tsp salt 
2 large eggs 
1 c canned pumpkin 
1/2 c (1 stick) butter, melted 
1 c butterscotch chips 
1/2 c chopped pecans, toasted (optional)

In a large bowl, mix flour, sugars, ginger, mace, cinnamon, cloves, baking soda, baking powder & salt.  Create a well in the middle of the mixture. 
In another bowl, whisk together eggs, pumpkin & butter.  
Stir in butterscotch chips & pecans & pour into the well of dry ingredients. 
Fold together just until dry ingredients are moistened.  Do not overmix. 
Spoon batter evenly into 18 greased muffin cups.  
Bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

Good Luck!


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2004)

oh my... those sound so much better than the recipe i had!!!
thank you wasabi woman


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Chocolate Crumble Coffee Cake Muffins:

Crumble Mixture:

2 oz sweet dark-chocolate
2 tbsp packed brown sugar
1/2 tsp grated fresh orange rind
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp instant coffee
1 tbsp cold butter
1/4 cup chopped pecans

Coffee Cake Mixture:

1 3/4 cup unsifted flour
2/3 cup sugar
1 tbsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup cold butter
1 egg
1/2 cup half & half
1 egg yolk
2 tsp water

Crumble mixture: Place pieces of broken chocolate and
brown sugar in food processor or blender. Process about 15 to 20
seconds or until as fine as coarse ground coffee. Add orange rind,
cinnamon, coffee, butter and pecans. Process a short time until nuts
are finely chopped. Set aside.

Coffee Cake: Place flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in food
processor; process for a few seconds to combine or prepare by hand
using a pastry blender. Sprinkle small butter cubes over dry
ingredients. Process only 5-6 seconds to distribute butter into very
small pieces, or use pastry blender. Transfer to a bowl. Spread
mixture to form a well in the center. Beat whole egg lightly with
half & half. Pour, all at once, into dry ingredients. Using a folding
motion, stir to combine ingredients- mixing only until liquid is all
absorbed. (Do not overmix. This should take only 15-20 hand strokes.)
Sprinkle the crumble mixture over dough in bowl. With a table knife,
draw across in 2 directions to marble crumble with dough. (Do not
combine thoroughly.) Heavily grease cups of muffin pans, disposable
foil pans, glass custard cups or cupcake liners. When portioning
dough, mixture will be rough but will come together after baking. To
make large size muffins, fill cups level to top, yielding 9 muffins.
For medium muffins, fill cups 2/3 full, yielding 12 muffins. Prepare
egg wash by mixing water with egg yolk. Brush muffins with egg wash.
Bake at 400° for 15-17 minutes, depending upon the size of the
muffins. Muffins should be golden brown and baked in the center. Cool
in pans about 5 minutes to firm muffins before removing. Serve warm... makes 12 muffins.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

Chocolate Chunk Muffins:

4 oz unsalted butter
2 oz unsweetened chocolate
2 cups  all-purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup  buttermilk, at room temperature
1 cup  packed dark brown sugar
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 tsp vanilla extract
6 oz milk chocolate, cut into 1/4- to 1/2; pieces
6 oz bittersweet chocolate, cut into 1/4; to 1/2 pieces
1 cups  toasted walnuts, coarsely-chopped 

Place the walnuts in a single layer on a baking sheet and bake
at 400° for about 5 minutes, shaking the sheet a couple of
times. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Lightly butter twelve 3-by-1 1/4
inch muffin cups.

In a medium saucepan, over low heat, melt the butter and unsweetened
chocolate. Remove the pan from the heat and cool the mixture until
tepid. In a large bowl, stir together the flour, baking soda and
salt. In another bowl, stir together the buttermilk and brown sugar
until smooth. Then stir in the chocolate/butter mixture, egg and
vanilla until combined. Make a well in the center of the flour
mixture. Add the liquid ingredients and stir just to combine. Stir in
the chocolates and walnuts.

Spoon the batter evenly among the prepared muffin cups. Bake 19 to 22
minutes, or until a cake tester or toothpick inserted into the center
of one muffin comes out with a few crumbs remaining. Remove the
muffin tin or tins to a wire rack. Cool the muffins in the pan(s)
for 5 minutes. Remove the muffins from the cups and finish cooling on
the rack. Serve warm or cool completely. Store the muffins in an
airtight container at room temperature. Makes about 12 muffins.


----------

